# habistat thermo



## Dreaper (Oct 31, 2012)

so where is the best place to pick up a habistat pulse thermostat ?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2012)

In Oz - Herp Shop. Or ebay, UK suppliers if you wanna go that route.


----------



## Dreaper (Oct 31, 2012)

so do they have a site of their own ? i saw herp shop figured id shop around but cant find anything cheaper. and dont trust ebay to much


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2012)

Pretty sure HS is the sole Oz distributor, so you won't find them anywhere else here. Not sure if you can buy direct from the manufacturer either.

There was a recent thread where we discussed these in greater detail. Sourcing them from the UK was also discussed. If you decide to go that route, it maybe cheaper to go microclimate.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/habitat-vs-microclimate-194370/


----------



## black_headed_mon (Oct 31, 2012)

id go microclimate just because u can run a 5w off them if you really wanted to,where as habistat need 40w minimun i think...don't quote me though!


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> id go microclimate just because u can run a 5w off them if you really wanted to,where as habistat need 40w minimun i think...don't quote me though!



The 40w minimum load is only for dimming stats. Apparently the new MC (dimming) stats don't have any minimum load restriction anymore.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Oct 31, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> The 40w minimum load is only for dimming stats. Apparently the new MC (dimming) stats don't have any minimum load restriction anymore.[/QUOTE
> 
> told ya i didnt know,just going off what i've got.learn something new everyday sweeeeeeet


----------



## fourexes (Oct 31, 2012)

I just got a MC BI (dimming) stat sent from UK for $80,The pulse stats are even cheaper. The local pet shop wants $200 for an mc ministat. Best read the previously posted thread for details though.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 1, 2012)

If you buy a microclimate from UK, do they have different power plugs. like a UK plug? and can you put australian heat products into a UK microclimate thermostat?

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 1, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> If you buy a microclimate from UK, do they have different power plugs. like a UK plug? and can you put australian heat products into a UK microclimate thermostat?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread.



Yes different plugs on both sides.Yes you can use them here as they use the same voltage as us.


----------



## nervous (Nov 1, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> If you buy a microclimate from UK, do they have different power plugs. like a UK plug? and can you put australian heat products into a UK microclimate thermostat?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread.



Yes the plugs are different... but all you need to do is un-screw them and replace them with aussie plugs! 5 minute job.


----------



## Shauno (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had a fair few problems with the microclimate B1 thermos. Would definately go with the habistat Dreaper...


----------



## Rob (Nov 1, 2012)

nervous said:


> Yes the plugs are different... but all you need to do is un-screw them and replace them with aussie plugs! 5 minute job.



un-screw them - Aren't they moulded plugs ?


----------



## AirCooled (Nov 1, 2012)

The upside to buying Habistat's off Brian at the HerpShop is local warranty and great customer support


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 1, 2012)

Just for your reference mate I have found the 600w Habistat pulse here in the UK for £32.63 plus delivery of £4.99.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## nervous (Nov 1, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> un-screw them - Aren't they moulded plugs ?



Nope, well the ones i have received are attached via screws... i just un-screwed them, then un-screwed the wires and then screwed in aussie plugs. SIMPLE!


----------



## Rob (Nov 1, 2012)

nervous said:


> Nope, well the ones i have received are attached via screws... i just un-screwed them, then un-screwed the wires and then screwed in aussie plugs. SIMPLE!



Interesting. That would more than likely make the loss of warranty argument null & void, though I still reckon it'd be a pain getting a warranty service in the UK.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

warrenty is good and all but ive never really used a warrenty. plus they make servicable units from what im told so if you know a sparkey and things go pear shaped you might be able to get a fix for a 6 pack?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 1, 2012)

nervous said:


> Yes the plugs are different... but all you need to do is un-screw them and replace them with aussie plugs! 5 minute job.



I just chop them. But same same.. All easy.


----------



## Dreaper (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah with the worry of shipping and changing plugs im thinking the warranty is the way to go. haven't really heard anything bad about the habitat range for incubators so im sure its worth the extra money


----------



## Rob (Nov 1, 2012)

Dreaper said:


> yeah with the worry of shipping and changing plugs im thinking the warranty is the way to go. haven't really heard anything bad about the habitat range for incubators so im sure its worth the extra money



Ironically, if you're planning on buying locally you will actually save money with the Habistats.


----------



## nervous (Nov 1, 2012)

Dreaper said:


> yeah with the worry of shipping and changing plugs im thinking the warranty is the way to go. haven't really heard anything bad about the habitat range for incubators so im sure its worth the extra money



i can buy 2 microclimate b2 thermostats for less than what i would be able to buy 1 from here in oz! and that is with shipping added... and as i said, changing the plugs is a 5 minute job! pretty good for something that will save you over 50%.

shipping takes about 5-10days.

But, its up to you, for me the savings out way the negatives! and the only negative is the warranty, but i dont usually do warranties anyway, unless its something big.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 1, 2012)

nervous said:


> i can buy 2 microclimate b2 thermostats for less than what i would be able to buy 1 from here in oz! and that is with shipping added... and as i said, changing the plugs is a 5 minute job! pretty good for something that will save you over 50%.
> 
> shipping takes about 5-10days.
> 
> But, its up to you, for me the savings out way the negatives! and the only negative is the warranty, but i dont usually do warranties anyway, unless its something big.



Agreed. People crapping on about a warranty is crazy. Seriously who has ever claimed a warranty on a thermostat? If it stops working you buy a new one. I'm with you the savings are too good to pass up.
I'd be interested to know what people actually claim warranties on. Clock radios? Torches? Camera's? Phones? The risk of a thermostat going bad is very slim at best if used correctly. Even if you do send an Australian one back for warranty you have to pay for postage to send it back. What a pain... Last order I got 4 habistats from the UK. 3 of those are just spares


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 1, 2012)

Just out of interest if you don't have a 'friend' who can send you the thermostats as a 'present' how does it work with your import taxes etc when you order from the UK.



Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 1, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Just out of interest if you don't have a 'friend' who can send you the thermostats as a 'present' how does it work with your import taxes etc when you order from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See if the shop will send it as gift lol ?


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 2, 2012)

Shauno said:


> I have had a fair few problems with the microclimate B1 thermos. Would definately go with the habistat Dreaper...


Just wondering what problems have you had?

I bought a B1 from UK a while back, cost 45 pounds, $10 extension lead from bunnings cut in half, easy to convert. 
Hasn't given me any problems, although it is touchy to tune right.

- - - Updated - - -



Endeavour said:


> Just out of interest if you don't have a 'friend' who can send you the thermostats as a 'present' how does it work with your import taxes etc when you order from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



International sellers don't care about our tax rules. 
I buy heaps of stuff from overseas, and i've never had an issue.
Unless you're buying a car or something , it won't really get picked up on. 
If you're worried, send me 10 bucks, i'll give it to the taxman, I promise


----------



## Shauno (Nov 2, 2012)

Fluffysnake... I lost 100's of T slings when the B1 failed to heat my commercial fridge that was set up similar to an incubator with using a heat cord... Sure they replaced the B1 but the same thing happened 6 months later and I haven't used them since... I have since changed over to Habistat and haven't had a problem in over 3 years with using the same set up...


----------

